# Nipple/Edge Report



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My wife, dad and I left this morning with a late start. Went to the buoys to make bait and didn't have the best of luck. Caught a ton of tiny hardtails. Ended up catching a juvy cobia on the sabiki also. Ran to the Edge to catch some AJ's. Started getting into them right away, but all of them were 29 1/2". Ran to the Nipple to look around. Water was dirty, but flyers were everywhere. Acres of bonita too. Had a 9' or better hammerhead swim with us for awhile. Lots of life and activity out there, but didn't drag a single lure. We were still looking for keeper AJ's. Ran to a few holes and managed to end up with one scamp, one trigger and a mingo. I'll post pics when I get a chance. Heading back out tomorrow to the Nipple and will see what hits the trolled lures.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report and water update. let us know how you do on the troll tomorrow.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Didn't make it out for the troll today. Thought about it, but we decided to look for AJ's again. We found nothing but snapper on the first few holes. Went to one that we thought held triggers and we were right. Caught three keepers and threw back twice as many plus some snapper. Moved to the next hole and finished our triggers and started on mingos. Ended up with a load of mingos, white snapper and ruby red lips. Fun day. Saw a massive turtle on the way back in. Didn't see near as many flyers as yesterday. Still had a blast, but wished the wind would've given some type of breeze today. Did find a patch of weeds yesterday that was holding three tripletails, but couldn't get a bite from them. Might try and get out tomorrow or the next.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Was the current still going pretty strong? Went out last Sat morn and could not get my bait to the bottom it was so strong!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It was moving pretty good deep. We had 10 oz. sinkers and didn't have a problem.


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice variety of fish. Gotta' love when the GOM looks more like a lake than an ocean. Did you keep the rubies as table fare?

Semper Fi.

Junior


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

Caught a white marlin 6 miles north east of nipple.we caught 2 
blackfin and lost 1 big fish in the same area.Water is much nicer
to the north east of 100 fathoms.
Capt.
Ed


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

We trolled the Nipple and to the NE yesterday. The water was alot better there. Saw more sea turtles than I care to count. Water was smooth. Same as the other day, bonita and flyers everywhere, but no love on the troll. Pulled out after a few hours and headed to another AJ spot. Once again, 29 1/2". A little frustrating. Picked up a nice size bonita on a jig. He's now vacuum packed for strips.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Did you keep the rubies as table fare?


My father in law will eat anything. He even tried to eat a ladyfish. I have trigger and mingos.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hey can you fill me in on how to do the bonita strips,and how to fish them, i froze a couple from last trip. great job on triggers! thks


----------

